# Using Nori



## Hub-UK (Apr 4, 2005)

Can anyone answer this question I jave recieved:

Are you supposed to do anything to the seaweed wrap before adding the  ingredients on it?  Reason I ask is 
because when I made it for the first  time, the wraps were VERY stretchy &  hard to eat.


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 4, 2005)

Are you using the dry, toasted nori that people use for sushi? Because if so that stuff is perfectly ready to be consumed and can even be had by itself as a snack.


----------



## Claire (Apr 7, 2005)

I, too, had a problem with the nori becoming rubbery when I recently co-hosted a sushi party.  What was recommended to me was toasting the nori first, which, once it was suggested, I actually remembered seeing done in sushi bars.  Many sushi bars I've been to had toaster ovens, and they just inserted the nori for a bit (have no idea how long, but I'd be surprised if it was even a minute) to dry it out.  The next time I'll try that.


----------



## Sara (Apr 11, 2005)

I found that as well. When I first bought nori, I had to toast it, now I just buy the toasted nori and it works much better. I find too that if you let it sit for a hour or so before you eat it (in the fridge, of course) it becomes less chewy.

To toast it, I just heated my oven to 350 F, then, when the oven was ready, I just slid my sheets of nori onto the grill. Left it on there for about 15-20 seconds, and it turned bright green. Then, it was ready. I took it out and dressed it as I would normally.

I hope this helps,

Sara


----------

